# Yao is dating Nia Long!?!??!?!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://mediatakeout.com/Exclusives/Nia_Yao.html



> MediaTakeOut.com may have found the strangest celebrity couple ever. It appears that 7 foot 6 inch NBA star Yao Ming is dating 5 foot 2 inch actress Nia Long.
> 
> Yao Ming, who came to this country 4 years ago, is apparently a huge fan of hip hop and 1980s television shows. As the story goes, Yao first noticed Nia while watching the Fresh Prince Of Bel Aire in his native China. Since arriving in the NBA, he's repeatedly tried to get the lovely actress to go out on a date with him. And last month Nia finally said yes.
> 
> ...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao is still dating Ye Li...........

I think this is complete ****


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Nia's like 35 years old and has kids and is married...I doubt this is true...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I heard this on Power 105.1 on the Egypt/Ashy show, but they don't think it's true! I love Nia!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm so sure.. Ye Li was there the night Yao fell.. so in the two weeks since that happened ... they broke up and yao, on crutches or in a wheel chair, dated, more than once, the chick from Fresh Prince. Somehow I doubt the validity of that article


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

HayesFan said:


> I'm so sure.. Ye Li was there the night Yao fell.. so in the two weeks since that happened ... they broke up and yao, on crutches or in a wheel chair, dated, more than once, the chick from Fresh Prince. Somehow I doubt the validity of that article


I was gonna say something about lack of respect for her body of work but then I remembered that I always refer to Laurence Fishburne as "Cowboy Curtis"


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

What do you have with the big guy? If he loves a puny woman, then that's it. You can't change somebody else's life. 

Let him enjoy the moment, although I don't think how will they enjoy themselves in bed...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Every tall guy I have ever known has dated short girls (and as I am on the taller end of the spectrum that is very frustrating) and they don't seem to have any problem with the bedroom part of the relationship. 

But I am just saying that that rumor doesn't seem likely to be true. They may have met, but I seriously doubt they are dating.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Tall guys, but Yao is 2.30m. How do you cope with that? 

He's skinny, muscular and veeeery tall.

I always wondered how Shaquille did it. And his wife is shorter and skinnier than me, and I am 1.75 and about 64kg.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Imagine how this would look in bed.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Imagine how this would look in bed.


Well seeing how I'm a black female I don't think it would look odd at all:clap2: But this is totally bogus, Yao is with YeLi, period. I guess because Yao talks sh-t now, and dunks on people, he's gotta be "influenced" by his black teammates? Who came up with rumor at that site? Its just sounds silly, they may as well say Beyonce is breaking up with JayZ for a married Tmac?:biggrin:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

TMAC is married? :| I thought he was only engaged.

It's odd because Shaq/Yao are huge monsters, and their wives/girlfriends are about 50 cm shorter!!! Imagine that in bed!!!

Oh btw, Beyonce and TMac. Uuuu, what a couple.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> TMAC is married? :| I thought he was only engaged.
> 
> It's odd because Shaq/*Yao are huge monsters, and their wives/girlfriends are about 50 cm shorter!!!* Imagine that in bed!!!
> 
> Oh btw, Beyonce and TMac. Uuuu, what a couple.


Isnt Yao's gf huge aswell?

I know she is a bball player aswell. She was said to be 6-9 I think? Which isnt really short............. I know it is compared to Yao but still............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> TMAC is married? :| I thought he was only engaged.
> 
> It's odd because Shaq/*Yao are huge monsters, and their wives/girlfriends are about 50 cm shorter!!!* Imagine that in bed!!!
> 
> Oh btw, Beyonce and TMac. Uuuu, what a couple.


Isnt Yao's gf huge aswell?

I know she is a bball player aswell. She was said to be 6-9I think? Which isnt really short............. I know it is compared to Yao but if you wanted someone Yao's size, there arent that many fish in the seas.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I was talking about Nia Long.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Isnt Yao's gf huge aswell?
> 
> I know she is a bball player aswell. She was said to be 6-9I think? Which isnt really short............. I know it is compared to Yao but if you wanted someone Yao's size, there arent that many fish in the seas.


Naw, Ye Li is only (I say only) 6'3". That's the size of Naomi Campbell and Gizelle. So not very tall in comparison to any ballplayer, tall for a short VanGumby man though...:lol: 

She's looking much "prettier" since she has stayed in the US, longer hair, more makeup, she just needed to adjust to American style/expectations here of females. Especially those dating athletes, _kudos to Ye for getting her education at UH:clap2: , you go girl!_:greatjob:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao reacted to the BS rumor (translated by Pryuen as always):
(Yang Yi is the reporter and Yao's friend.)

http://sports.tom.com/2007-01-12/0424/84719003.html



> It was early January 11 morning in Houston, Yao Ming woke up early and then immediately read the news about his dating with Nia Long on the Internet. His girl friend Ye Li was with him and they read the news together. Yao Ming just could not help laughing out loud: "OMG !! This is outrageously crazy."
> 
> And when Yang Yi connected to Yao Ming over phone, he was preparing to go to Toyota Centre for his daily training. Ye Li had been acting as his driver and accompanying him lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL. Yao's got some good humour.


----------

